# An interesting thing happened to me today...



## Noma Galway (Mar 9, 2014)

I primarily write fantasy (that's why I'm here, after all), but for my short story class we've been having to write realistic fiction. I was actually talking about my story I finished recently in chat a few weeks ago, and got some help on that one. We did the whole workshop thing, and I took all the comments and _completely_ rewrote it. The main character wound up not anorexic and a whole bunch of other things changed. I also took some comments from my crit partner into account, but she typically critiques my fantasy work. 

My MC, Kori, has a quirk that she writes her diary in 8th century Anglo-Saxon runes. This is mostly so no one can read it. I actually do the same thing for the same reason. 

My crit partner asked me if she just writes the diary in runes like I do or if they were magical. She knew the genre and everything, but she wants me to make it more explicit. I'm not sure how I can do that, but I felt like sharing this with you guys. I found it interesting.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 9, 2014)

She knew it was realistic fiction, therefore…

_…your crit partner believes in magic!_

And she says "writes the diary in runes like you do," so maybe you can tell her your MC's runic diary isn't magical, but yours is.


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 9, 2014)

Legendary Sidekick said:
			
		

> maybe you can tell her your MC's runic diary isn't magical, but yours is.


Dang it! Should have done that .


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 9, 2014)

I suffer from 'the wit of the staircase' myself. As in, I'm on the stairs leaving wherever I just was when I come up with the ultimate response.

Sadly, when I write I come up with responses instantly, so my characters are far more quick-witted than I could ever hope to be. Maybe it helps that (RPGs aside) I wrote what the other guy said, but still, I'm jealous of my characters.


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 9, 2014)

When I write my responses aren't all that great until I go back and polish. With RPGs, my characters have the strangest tendency to tick people off. We were once approached by members of a sorcerer organization, and I was the one that talked to them. If they hadn't kept failing Sense Motive, we would have all died right there because my druid just couldn't keep her mouth shut.

I almost want to start a thread to share fun gaming experiences (pen and paper) now.


----------



## McBeardstache the Hairy (Mar 10, 2014)

I like the idea of a smart mouthed druid. Especially one who has the guts to smart off to a group of sorcerers who are a whole three challenge rating higher than her group is, and then get away with it because of lucky rolls and sorcerer arrogance. That's just awesome stuff right there. If I were your DM, I'd give you bonus experience just for not dying.


----------



## Noma Galway (Mar 10, 2014)

The one day the dice liked me, huh? I rather enjoyed myself .


----------

